# Did anyones skin CLEAR UP during pregnancy?



## babycrazy1706

When i was on the pill my skin was ok. When i came off the pill it was quite blotchy and i had a few spots mostly round my chin and jaw line. I'm on my 2ww and having a few symptoms of preg but also noticed my skin is clearing up. Googled it and it could be a sign!! Anyone else experience this?


----------



## MrsPsandQs

(Just having a nose around preg boards as I'm wtt but very broody) but wanted to say when preg with DD my skin was amazzzzzzzzing, best ever until about 8 months preg then it got washed out. But hope it's a sign for you good luck x x x x x


----------



## SAJ

I did! My skin was starting to clear up just after getting my bfp


----------



## CelticStar

I'm 4 weeks and my skin is the best it's ever been...Not a single spot anywhere!

Good luck and FX'd this is a good sign for you :hugs: :dust:


----------



## gk1701

My dermatologist told me if i get pregnant with a boy my skin should be clear thoughout the pregnancy but baby girls cause breakouts.


----------



## SamanthaYC

I guess I'm having a girl, because I am breaking out like crazy!! They say boys give you beauty and girls take it away!


----------



## Kielee

Has it hell lol Im like a spotty teenager haha. I had less spots as a teenager x


----------



## Luxy

If it does I will be one happy lady! I've suffered with my skin for years and would give anything for lovely clear skin!


----------



## nativetexan

Mine has cleared up a lot since conception. I still get the occasional tiny blemish, but it's 100% better than it was before. I was surprised because I typically have oily skin and plenty of blemishes, so I expected pregnancy to make it worse. So far, so good.


----------



## Tacey

My skin seems to stay clear while pregnant and after birth until I get my period back (it took 19 months after Alice was born!) I'm enjoying not having to cover anything up!


----------



## vix1972

I get psoriasis and being pregnant has cleared it up for me. Skin is clearer but oilier.


----------



## Sassychic

My skin broke out and then cleared up midway the first time. My face has stayed pretty oily so far so I don't know how it will go.


----------



## ilysilly

My skin is AMAZING too! I'm glad I'm not the only one!


----------



## Tonka106

I have always had bad skin and mine is really nice now!


----------



## sweetpeaxo

I used to have perfect skin before I got pregnant. I never ever had a zit or blemish. Now that I'm pregnant, I am constantly breaking out like crazy. It is horrible, I feel so ugly.


----------



## sandilion

I have had the odd pimple here and there, but all in all my skin has been pretty good. I just look more pale and drained than usual LOL.


----------



## Loz0912

My skin has cleared up and nails are growing so quickly and my hair is looking fab

My hairdresser said it's the hormones and pregnacare tablets x


----------



## ladysap

I had an initial break out after bfp but now (9weeks) my skin is looking so much better than before conception!


----------



## branjo

I have broken out with zits.. but my skin is softer and not dry anymore... even the cracks in my heels healed up by themselves. Oh and I am way HAIRIER!!! I even found a whisker growing on my chin!! Joys of pregnancy! 10 weeks prego.


----------



## vickielm

I cannot see a bit on my face without a zit! :-(

Before it was almost clear apart from the odd one here and there!


----------



## Seity

Mine cleared up, but not until 2nd tri. 1st tri it was horrible.


----------



## HellBunny

I found i look rather well from around 16 weeks with DS :) 
At the moment with this LO i look terrible haha


----------



## ilysilly

Anyone with clearer skin also have to shave LESS often?


----------



## sunflower33

The opposite for me, I never normally brake out, but since my BFP I have had random patches of spots on my face, chest and back


----------



## branjo

I read somewhere that if you get more zits during pregnancy could mean it's a girl! I wonder if that's true or not... just gotta wait and see I guess. I really do think I have a girl in me... I was right about my other two. :)


----------



## April2012

I have pimples and wrinkles. my dermatologist did give me some prescription wash and spot treatment that is sulfur based which is helping with the pimples. As far as the wrinkles go...no botox for awhile.


----------

